# Careers



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

What career might you be in or plan in being in the future?

Myself, I am an aspiring model.
I haven´t gone far, but the two or three jobs I have had are fine.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to own a Wiccan book/supply shop. :3 Failing that, I'd like to own a funeral home.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2008)

Writer/lawyer/musician. :3


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Lawyer or something to do with math


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 11, 2008)

Embassy/consulate worker.

Or game designer.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 11, 2008)

Illustrator who will sometimes maybe do comics on the side?

That's the only thing I can see myself being happy with. :p


----------



## Philly (Dec 11, 2008)

Dr. ____ ________.  Ph.D of Physics, and President of Harvard or MIT.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Nintendo worker, Writer, something to do with Maths, Arylett fanclub owner XD, can't think of anything else...


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't got a clue. The way it's looking now, I'll just stay on in education for the rest of my life because it saves me ever having to decide, so... lecturer/researcher, maybe? X3

Seriously, though, the main requirement for a job I'd like to do is to be able to go home knowing I've done something worthwhile and that helps someone else. God, I'll probably end up doing voluntary work forever. 

And I've always kinda wanted to illustrate kid's books, but I very much doubt that'll ever happen, not least because I have no art qualifications to speak of.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 11, 2008)

Game designer, candy tester, something creative, comic author...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 11, 2008)

I could totally imagine a kids book drawn in your style, Danni :)

I probably won't have a career, but if I did, it would be something to do with music or movies. Maybe someone no one really cares about, like the clapper loader? Or maybe a foley artist xD Perhaps something to do with the script? Nah, foley artist would be too much fun :D


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm aiming for something in Zoology, although I don't have a career plan yet.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 11, 2008)

I... really don't know. What I'd really _like_ to do is be a musician, but I somehow doubt that's ever going to happen, so...


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 11, 2008)

Network Administrator - this won't be a problem since I'm attending high-level networking courses

and

Programmer - I know that there are way too many people who apply for programmer positions, but if I have a Network Admin certification along to a degree in programming, that gives me quite a huge priority over those who only have a degree, especially if a company is looking not only for a programmer but also for a network admin


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

currently at university taking chemical engineering courses minoring in sustainability

basically a chemical engineer with a knowledge of how to make products that don't suck and don't ruin the planet


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what I want to go in to yet, but it's probably going to be somewhere in the medical field.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm an aspiring author and animal activist. Enough of the words starting with "a", I'll probably become an author or something to do with animals.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

Either tramp or professional abuse monkey. (I sit on street corners and people pay to abuse me.)

Everyone has this odd misconception that I want to be a lawyer just because I study A-level Law. I don't. Despite my incessant Ace Attorney-playing I know in reality being a lawyer's not like that; I wouldn't want to have to lie to get murderers acquitted or innocent people sent to prison.

Once I aspired to be a comedy sketch writer. I knocked that ambition on the head pretty sharpish however; nobody in the world will pay me to be funny when I can't even do it for _free_. XD


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 11, 2008)

Author or something to do with gaming. Got no freaking idea about anything specific though. 

Well Mike, you could be a prosecutor. The person who puts the bad guys away =D


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Well Mike, you could be a prosecutor. The person who puts the bad guys away =D


I covered that with "sending innocent people to prison".

The prosecutor isn't "the guy who puts the bad guys away". He's the guy who has to do everything he can to get the defendant declared guilty whether he dunnit or not.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah, good point there...

Hmm, you could still try the comedy idea if you ask me. Your comics are insanely popular, always have been.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Ah, good point there...
> 
> Hmm, you could still try the comedy idea if you ask me. Your comics are insanely popular, always have been.


Maybe, but I don't expect that to work out =/ Still, maybe _Mitch and Betty's Cavalcade of Whimsy_ *could* happen after all... XD

I'll still be doing the abuse monkey thing on the side though, just in case.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm already working on my PhD in Physics, if that gives you any hints.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 11, 2008)

Something in history, or art. Or history of the arts. Or politics, if I get super lucky.
You know, just so I can combine three of the most depressing career choices.

One of my life goals is to create a history comic that won't be boring as shit for most people but still be completely factual.
Oh, and if I get lucky and feel suicidal I might try to do political cartooning, but I'd need wit for that :v


----------



## Philly (Dec 11, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> I'm already working on my PhD in Physics, if that gives you any hints.


Amen, Kali!


----------



## CNiall (Dec 11, 2008)

Something involving mathematics / physics ideally, though I have no idea of the specifics yet. :\



iphillip1 said:


> Amen, Kali!


what the hell?


----------



## Philly (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with Kali about Ph.D in Physics, though I am too young to start mine *Points to age*  Only 13.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 11, 2008)

Graphic design, games or otherwise. Or anything to do with pictures and creativity.


----------



## CNiall (Dec 11, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> I agree with Kali about Ph.D in Physics, though I am too young to start mine *Points to age*  Only 13.


No, I understand that but the whole 'amen' thing seemed a bit unusual and pretentious, to say the least.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 11, 2008)

Umm, something arty? Or maybe a scientist.


----------



## Valor (Dec 11, 2008)

Chemical Dependency Counselor for adolescents.

Yeah, that's something every kid wants to be when they're 5, right? Helping kids with addict problems and possibly other mental illnesses and family problems.


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 12, 2008)

Hermit.  Scriptwriter or something like that.  I love plays.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to write novels, but I am flexible.  Nothing to do with sports or math.  I want to make a difference, but I really doubt I will.

It would be awesome to be on television, or in movies, or just acting a bit.  Unfortunately, I do not have the looks for it.  I've got acne and I'm not skinny and I just don't look good.  
I mostly want to write.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 12, 2008)

Probably two.

Artist/Author, to do on my own time,

and 

...Uh, I haven't decided the second one yet. The artist/author thing is the only one I know.


----------



## Wymsy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm going to be a graphic designer. Should end up being pretty fun. I like how what originally started out as a hobby is now going to become my source of income.


----------



## allitersonance (Dec 13, 2008)

Something in maths or physics, and novel-writer on the side. Something that doesn't require too much socialising, hopefully.


----------

